# Winter pollinating flowers in the south



## Fieryfrog (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new to beekeeping and am looking to plant flowers that will bloom or produce pollen in the winter. From what I am reading, here in Alabama, bees will still be active in the winter months. And I want to do my best to supply the bees with pollen so they don't use up all of their honey.

What are some good plants to plant for winter?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL. The red maples, elms, alders, and some willows will be the earliest native plants to provide nectar and/or pollen. Several ornamental plants/shrubs like Hollies, witch hazels, loropetalums (spelling?), camellias, and a few more, depending on what is in your area, also provide nectar and pollen.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Try some Borage along with some Loquat trees.
Some asters will help too. And don't forget about the
golden rods. Some will plant the flower bulbs for an early forage.


----------

